# GUI-Objekte anhand XML-Information



## Guest (14. Feb 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

es geht um Folgendes: Ich muss ein xml-File auslesen. Dort stehen bestimmte Informationen, über die die Benutzeroberfläche aufgebaut werden soll. 

In einem Beispiel beschrieben: (XML-File):

<attribute name="test1" type="textfield" preferred-width="40" help="no" tooltip="no" max-chars="255" invalid-chars=" " active="true"></attribute>
<attribute name="test2" type="textfield" preferred-width="40" help="no" tooltip="no" max-chars="255" invalid-chars=" "  active="false"></attribute>

usw...

In meinem obigen Beispiel sind zwei Textfelder. Wichtige Eigenschaften wie "active" bestimmen, ob dieses Textfeld in meiner GUI angezeigt werden soll oder nicht. Meine Frage dazu: wie kann ich auf dieses xml-File zugreifen und die Daten auslesen, die vorhanden sind um dynamisch meine Felder in der GUI anzeigen lassen?

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee wie ich das realisieren könnte? Ich bin zwar neu auf diesem Gebiet, aber ich lerne schnell und würde mich über ein paar Tips und Informationen (evtl. auch Code) freuen.


Vielen Dank im Voraus und viele Grüße
Alessandro M.


----------



## SlaterB (14. Feb 2008)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=java+xml+einlesen&meta=


----------



## Murray (15. Feb 2008)

Eventuell musst Du auch nicht das Rad neu erfinden und kannst auch ein existierendes Framework verwenden, welches  aus XML-Definitionen GUIs erzeugt? Dann könntest Du Dir mal XUL und XAML ansehen.


----------



## Wildcard (15. Feb 2008)

Murray hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann könntest Du Dir mal XUL und XAML ansehen.


Für Java hätte ich da eher an SwiXML gedacht.


----------

